# New Skiis



## VB (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey everyone, about three weeks ago i purchased some brand new skies, the only problem is that i cant find any information on hte model of the skies. They are some shape, HEad skies, madtrix team.  If anyone has any info on these, or can tell me on where online i could find out about these skies it would be much apreceated.  I just wanted to find out more about them, to see what they were made to do.

Thanks...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi VB and welcome to the forum.  Can you give us the dimensions of the skis?  If possible, could you post some pictures too?  A bit of information will help us out here.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 13, 2005)

These are a junior ski marketed only in Europe. I belive them to be 102/65/89.  Any information you find on the Internet is in Swedish.


----------



## VB (Dec 13, 2005)

Couldn't view the pic, but mine are about 157 cm, Red and grey coloring, wax skies.  THat help, i don't have any pics yet, but ill work on that soon. Im kinda lazy right now so it'll take a bit.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2005)

These?
http://www.mountainzone.com/gear/mojo.html


----------



## VB (Dec 13, 2005)

nope, those are a different type, ine are much different.  I saw those looking through google.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 13, 2005)

Why don't you go measure the demensions that would make it a lot easier or just take a pic.  Am the only one that thinks it is kinda scary he bought a ski without knowing what it was or what it is for(thats easy though by looking at it).  Did you get it cheap off ebay or something?


----------



## VB (Dec 13, 2005)

Here they are, i just did a better search on google, the only difference are the bindings.  Mine might be shorter too, hard to tell in this picture.

http://www.happysport.cz/foto.php?foto=101


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've seen those skis around before. Unfortunately for you, I think I saw them as rental skis.

BTW: It is spelled skis, not skiis


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 14, 2005)

Is this the ski?


----------



## VB (Dec 14, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Is this the ski?


Nope, The link to the skis is this:
http://www.happysport.cz/foto.php?foto=101


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 14, 2005)

VB said:
			
		

> RossiSkier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks the same to me, my good friend.


----------



## VB (Dec 15, 2005)

you might be right, The pics are really different, but there are some similarites, mine though say Madtrix Heam on the bottom, cant see that on the pic u got, where did u get it?


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 15, 2005)

VB said:
			
		

> you might be right, The pics are really different, but there are some similarites, mine though say Madtrix Heam on the bottom, cant see that on the pic u got, where did u get it?


Someone failed spelling in school  :wink:


----------

